# Hurricane Sandy



## emmapeep (Aug 12, 2012)

Just curious what other East Coasters are doing with their outdoor animals during this hurricane. I'm up in New Hampshire so we won't be getting the worst of it, but my goat pen is in a pretty wooded area and their shelter is pretty small. Call me crazy, but my 2 boys (wethers) are probably coming in the house for the worst of it. I just can't risk a tree falling on their little shelter and them getting hurt. Now just to convince my boyfriend..... hehe


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Ours will stay right where they are, our barn is pretty big and no woods around it so they will all be fine. Our "house" is a crappy apartment above the one barn, so they'd all be safer downstairs than in the loft with us! I did put up some indoor feeders in the one barn (they usually eat outside) and put up some extra hooks to hang up buckets so they don't have to go outside to the water troughs. 
I filled the troughs I could find in case we loose power. Last year when we got hit with the storm we were out of power for at least 4 or 5 days and didn't have enough water for our animals. We had to put a trough in our garden cart and drive it up to the neighbors who have a huge generator to get water.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in NH too... My guys are going to be moved into their kidding stalls for the worst of it... I want to be sure the tree behind them doesn't fall on the shed! 

I don't think your crazy at all! We had ours inside last year for the hurricane we had! LOL! At the time we only had 4 and and 2 of them were kids lol! Now... they won't all fit.. LOL!


----------



## Foottapper (Sep 19, 2012)

.....What hurricane.....All wind......


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just looked at the path for Frakenstorm and it's just going to give everyone in the Northern part of the country a licking! Be safe all and good luck!


----------



## choffeditz (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine will stay in the barn to ride out the storm.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

My girls will have access to the kidding stall in the barn. It's sturdy, no trees near, so I'm not worried - they'll be fine. I'm really more worried about water if we loose power, so I filled every available bucket, and we do have an old bathtub that we have outside to let fill with rainwater if we need it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We will be filling one or both of our rain barrels to be sure we have water.. We don't loose water when we loose power but if it's out long enough then we would...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We filled all the buckets with water and cleaned out their entire area. If it gets too scary out 6 mo. olds and possibly our two mommas have a place in the basement. We have doggy gates that we can set up and newspaper for the floor. No flying goaties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im still hinting to my hubby that I want to bring my goaties down to the basement.
We have nothing but trees around the barn , so...
I will end up bringing them in regardless , but its nice to have to argue about it.
Please be safe everyone and lets pray we all get through unscathed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My dad isn't thrilled about the whole goats in the basement thing ... then again he is also the guy who accidentally tore a baby goat sized hole in the fence and left it there, not thinking it would ever be an issue :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope everyone stays safe! Our internet was out for most of the evening so I haven't had a chance to get the updates on the storm and the path it's definitely heading. 
I am in central KY and I know we are under a wind advisory tomorrow and Tuesday, and they are calling for snow showers/light snow tomorrow night and Tues night! Not much of a chance, but still it's a chance. That was a surprise, as we don't usually see white stuff falling from the sky before Thanksgiving.

Tomorrow morning I'll have to go out and secure everything, fix the buck's shelter, and pray that the storm doesn't do any damage!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

No rain here in macon, ga. yet.. but, OH MY GOD at the WIND!!! Im so glad that i just moved my girls to a new area where there are no pine trees to fall on them! The pine beetles are terrible here, they kill every pine tree around! Im thinking in spring im cutting every single pine tree down thats on my open property! Tommorrow we aso have a wind advisory here. You could hear trees cracking all day here today, and every now and then one would fall..Its deer hunting season here and Im scared to go in the woods around here when its like this...me and my son built a big ole tree hunting house about 15ft high attached to 4 trees..but theres "NO WAY" im getting in there until this wind is gone!! LOL..... I just read that this storm has already claimed 60 plus lives...
I PRAY THAT EVERYONE and THEIR ANIMALS STAY SAFE !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So far just rain, the worst for us (in NJ) is going to be from 4pm -- 6am. We will probably loose power so I'm saddened to think I will be separated from my online goat people :laugh:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Everyone who is in the path of this storm is in my thoughts an prayers. Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

woodhaven...yall dont have a generator??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

fd123 said:


> woodhaven...yall dont have a generator??


Nope.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm near Buffalo NY.. which it has been rain and rain and more rain.. the winds are due to pick up this evening. My goaties are in their outdoor pen.. we don't have a barn. They love their little dogloos which keep them cozy. They're in the open part of the yard so trees shouldn't be an issue. If it gets really crappy tho they'll be in a dog crate in the back of the garage. Right now they're out mowing down the yard and hardwoods filling up their bellies! A small break in the rain and they come booking out to graze. Such cute little fluffy goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Praying you all stay safe!! So far here is just wind... it's starting to get rather strong! Not much rain.. just a drizzle.. All the animals are locked in and happily munching hay  Praying for all of you that will be getting the worst of it! :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please keep us updates as you can. i know a lot of you will be loosing power, so just rememeber we will be praying for you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The prayers are appreciated ... you guys are great! :hug: I'm sure everything will be just fine. It's just a little daunting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean WHF :hug: a lot of people here are going crazy and we aren't getting the worst of it! Over 2,000 have lost power here.... (at least that's what I heard... :shrug: )

I agree Lori, if you guys get the chance please give us an update! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The weather forcasters here are all shaking their heads saying they never seen a storm 
like this here , meaning Long Island , New Jersey , Ct. and other surrounding areas , even ones further 
away. The ocean is angry to say the least ! I haver friends who live on Fire Island and have evacuated but stayed 
till the last ferry to watch the waves. It is surreal , oddly beautiful , and an enormous force to be reckoned with !!
I hope they took pictures..We are 100ft above sea level where I we are , so hopefully we wont have to worry about the ocean coming to pay a visit. WE have plenty of other things to worry about here. Friends in Riverhead and further on the Northfork are praying big time. So scary I tell you


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Our shore of Lake Ontario is going crazy. The rain is sideways, the wind is gusting, AND I'M 500 MILES FROM THE EAST COAST! Needless to say.. my goaties have been moved to the garage. Sigh. But they're enjoying playing on the tires. LOL


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We are getting gusts of wind of about 45-50 mph. We will be getting snow and rain during this week. Please stay safe. I hope you all are prepared cause your gonna need it.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm near Rochester, not too bad yet, steady drizzle and i got soaked trying to convince 4 chickens that they really needed to be in the barn - and as i got number 4 FINALLY on the ramp, number 3 came out again! GRRRRR. But all are inside and safe, i fed everyone a little extra, and left the "babies" with their mommas for the night, i hope my barn doesn't flood, last time we had a really wet spring the barn floor got pretty muddy - my hay is up on pallets, and the goat pens are raised a bit so hopefully it will all be okay.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well this has been a very scary day, but everyone's fine so far! (Except for my nerves!) Lost power for awhile, will probably lose again soon.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Nope.


dang...that stinks...i wish yall were closer because i have a total of 4 BIG ones just sitting collecting dust! Id gladly hook yall up!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

fd123 said:


> dang...that stinks...i wish yall were closer because i have a total of 4 BIG ones just sitting collecting dust! Id gladly hook yall up!!


I'd take you up on that in a heartbeat!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

we can have a horrible storm here and the power will never go out..but...its like a bird can land on the wire and it goes out for hours at the time!! it makes no sense!! lol...but...im def prepared for an outtage..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fd123 said:


> we can have a horrible storm here and the power will never go out..but...its like a bird can land on the wire and it goes out for hours at the time!! it makes no sense!! lol...but...im def prepared for an outtage..


You are so right about that !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We had alot of trees like I mentioned but now we have the wall of the old barn down !
Its just the foundation wall , and nothing is in there , but that was a strong wall !!
Its too close to my barn IMO !
I was just in the barn for about a hour and half or longer , I have no idea anymore , lol
I brushed everybody and we talked about better days to come 
Its relaxing to just be with them brushing away  My goaties are happily munching on hay enjoying their massage 
I went out to get water and was practically holding onto the hose for dear life !
There was a gust of wind , so noisy sounded like a freight train coming through and next was the sound
of wood snapping , thud , a tree no less then 15 feet away comes crashing down and there's me , still holding the 
hose filling a bright pink water bucket  Hey , I didnt even soil my pants 
Another day and we should be fine , right ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Sorry to hear 'bout the damege so far! Hope it doesn't get much worse! Glade you and your goats are safe though!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear 'bout the damege so far! Hope it doesn't get much worse! Glade you and your goats are safe though!


Thank you  It feels nice to come on here and hear all the kind words from everybody to everybody. Its a wonderful feeling 

Goat people are the the best kinds


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Stay safe, Roo.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It sure does! We are all one big family here! :grouphug: 

How are things your way Linz?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everyone is doing ok today! 

Still there Trickyroo?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok here!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, you are all getting slammed on the East Coast!
I hope everyone and their critters are staying safe. :grouphug:

We're just getting the edge of Sandy here in Michigan...freezing rain and 50 mph winds!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How is everyone? The storm has passed us. It's a miracle, but ... we still have all our winter hay! :dance: The winds were brutal. We lost giant branches, but no trees (another miracle, thank you Lord!) Some of the barn windows (plastic) popped out, but all the goats are fine, albeit shaken up. Our hay shed is actually a car garage made of tarp that we pinned down. I was completely expecting it to be gone, but it's still there! All 500 bales -- only a few are a bit soggy.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad you're okay, Woodhaven...and so happy you didn't lose all your hay.
Did you get flooding?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WillowGem said:


> Glad you're okay, Woodhaven...and so happy you didn't lose all your hay.
> Did you get flooding?


So am I :laugh: God was very good to us.

We got giant puddles, but no real flooding. We live on very sandy soil.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to here your ok WoodHaven! And you too Linz!!  

Hope all who haven't checked in yet are ok!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Trickyroo--so glad you are okay. Glad everyone is okay. The storm I went through last August (35 minutes long) that destroyed my goat shelter, well, and other damage was bad enough. Our Mobile Home shook but no damage to the house. It was over with before we knew what happened. Nothing like Sandy. Looking at the news pictures of NYC subways and other areas--it was one bad storm. If this happened 100 years ago it would be unbelievable to those of us in other parts of the country. Because of Sandy we in Texas are having beautiful weather. Not a cloud in the sky. Couldn't ask for better weather. Glad Sandy is on it's way to the history books.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It is beautiful out here too! Sunny and a nice warm breeze (no carzy wind gusts!)don't even need a sweater!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Trickyroo?? I haven't since last night... Just want to be sure she is ok...


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Just checked her postings and you're right, she hasn't been on. She may have lost power and is unable to get online. The power is out all over her area. Hopefully she will be on soon.

Looking around at the storm postings it is so nice to see folks offering housing to goats who suffered damage to their homes. How nice. I am to far away so it not practical for me to offer but it sure is nice to see folks willing to help others out. I know last year when Texas had all those fires, people came to the rescue of horses and other livestock whose barns burned down. Hopefully no one will have suffered so much damage due to Sandy that they will have to take someone up on the offer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is what I was thinking... I sure hope she is ok!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hopefully Tricky is just out of power. Does everyone else seem to be on here/ doing ok?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey there , we made it through , but lots of damage.
The barn was spared and my goaties are fine 
I cant begin to tell you how much I prayed , lol.
Well , the power of prayer  Ask me what Im doing this Sunday , Im going to Church 

We never totally lost power , it was on and off all night and about 2-3am the computer went off an and the cable was out.
But thankfully thats all we lost , other homes are without.
Lots of cleaning up , friends I know lost everything in Breezy Point.
Such devastation , its sickening ....never have I experienced such ferocious weather ! Tons of fencing down , so many beautiful pines went down , trees over 100 ft tall , snapped lick toothpicks !
We lost a wall of a old barn foundation here too . Glad it was that barn and not my goat barn ! But this barn is only a couple of feet from my goats barn , so that was very close. The wind came through the back propery like a locomotive ! The sound was deafening !
The pines went down so fast , the snapping was unreal !
I just cant believe the devastation here in NY , so so unbelievable !
Bowling Green is underwater !! In Port Jeff a house just broke off its foundation and floated away ! 

I pray all of you in the path of this horrendous storm have made it through safe and sound. God Bless.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I am just getting to read the posts and I want to say thank you to all of you. It was heartwarming to read people asking about me and the 
goaties  It brought tears to my eyes.
Thank you all  

God that was scary !! If someone could have overheard me last night saying my Hail Marys sitting with my goats all around me on the warm straw....but heck , it worked !!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so happy to gear that everyone seems to have cone through thus with no loss of life (human or animal)!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's sooo cold here! Wind is abosolutley crazy! 8.4 million are without power, hopefully everyone is ok. We will be feeling the effects of Sandy for days.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Are we all here and accounted for ?
WHF , Im glad your ok , Linz , everybody 
caprine crazy , I hope you can stay warm till power comes back!
Prayers are with you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to see you safe and sound Trickroo!!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just got our power back! Got 16" of heavy wet snow, but no damages (southern WV). My goaties are fine, dry and warm in the barn. And no storm kids! yay! Was so worried when I started watching the news and saw footage of NY and NJ. Glad to hear WHF and Trickyroo are fine. Still expecting another 8" of snow overnight - hope the power stays on.

Take care my dear goat friends!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

rb555 that really stinks!! We got a bad snow storm this time last year.. it's no fun and way to early! Glad to here your safe! stay warm! You too Kayla!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sitting here in flannel pjs and fuzzy socks so I'm good on the warmth end. LOL! I agree way too early for a snow storm! Pray it doesn't snow! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

flannel PJs sound nice! LOL! 

I sure will!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rb555 , that is a heck of alot of snow , sheesh !
Im so sorry  Im glad your OK 
And happy to know the goaties are fine and no storm babies !
Praying your power stays on , stay warm , stay safe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I'm sitting here in flannel pjs and fuzzy socks so I'm good on the warmth end. LOL! I agree way too early for a snow storm! Pray it doesn't snow! LOL!


Thats sounds wonderfully cozy caprine crazy , lolol.
Enjoy the warmth  
Seriously , snow , now , here , please God....


----------

